# Credibility



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Another thread got me thinking about credibility and how we go about it, especially on the internet when we can't see each other face to face. All we know is what we can read and often times it's pure bunk. I have a really tough time listening to others profess their knowledge about something when I know for certain they lack experiences to backup any practical knowledge. Call it ego, call it my competitive nature but it is important to me to know who I am dealing with whether they be a rookie or an experienced person. This isn't something that should be shunned, it's just a desire for the truth.

In face to face interactions with people I know, I have an understanding of their life experiences and can rate the BS factor when dealing with them. I can call them out or choose to ignore it but at least I know.

Here on the web I have nothing but what I can see or maybe glean from how that person presents themselves. I have seen forum members here post about being rookie hunters never having killed an animal, after hunting season that so called 'rookie' is giving advice left and right and acting like a real big wig. It's maddening to me and I have bunted heads with mods because of it. I hold myself to a standard that if I am giving advice about anything I am prepared to backup my claims with photos or other proof.

I recently came across a web site that had a small test concerning 'mormon credibility'. This short test gives a score out of 100 so that you can gauge your level of mormon life experience. I score a solid 55 out of 100 (which makes total sense to me) so in dealing with matters of the predominate Utah faith I have some level of credibility but not compared to someone who scores over 80. Here is that test if interested: http://www.proprofs.com/survey/t/?title=vfai3

So now we get to what we really need around here--a big game cred scale . Remember that technical knowledge does not equal life experience--lot's of big game hunters read forums and magazines but have only hunted a few times. This big game cred scale needs to be based more on life experiences and less on technical knowledge that can be gleaned from various sources. I am thinking it needs to have questions like:

How many years have you hunted big game

Have many states have you hunted big game in

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon)

How many days each year do you big game hunt

How many species of big game have you killed

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with

How many total big game animals have you taken

Were most of your animals killed on public or private property

and so on and so forth--I think it would be pretty darn funny to have a big game cred scale, have everyone's cred level posted next to their forum handle. All answers given must be verifiable so we know for certain what level of hunter we are dealing with. This would make asking for photos obsolete and also when some loser comes on the forum trashing somebody we can instantly see their cred scale and dismiss what they have to say. I think Goob should create this scale and he can also verify all answers--it's his duty as the forum super moderator. Good luck Goob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Another thread got me thinking about credibility and how we go about it, especially on the internet when we can't see each other face to face. All we know is what we can read and often times it's pure bunk. I have a really tough time listening to others profess their knowledge about something when I know for certain they lack experiences to backup any practical knowledge. Call it ego, call it my competitive nature but it is important to me to know who I am dealing with whether they be a rookie or an experienced person. This isn't something that should be shunned, it's just a desire for the truth.
> 
> In face to face interactions with people I know, I have an understanding of their life experiences and can rate the BS factor when dealing with them. I can call them out or choose to ignore it but at least I know.
> 
> ...


uh...great

super forum moderator? thanks

> Do we have ta have pictures to prove all this? 
> Does poaching count?
> My son and I shot the same bull elk. How do we split our cred score? 
> A lot of the big game kills will be from out of state so I will have to put this in our "Outside of Utah for Less Exposure Section"

I think it's too complicated. All ya need is one question: 
Who's kilt a ptarmigan in the Uintas? (All that other stuff ya get on the back of farm animals or road hunting is silly.)

Send in yer Utah ptarmigan pics in a PM. 1 point for every ptarmigan will be yer cred score. Hey, no double-dippin' gdog.

Thanks Airborne for giving me the opportunity to build the UWN cred score system.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

2 points for a Himalayan Snow**** from Nevada.-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> 2 points for a Himalayan Snow**** from Nevada.-----SS


I thought about, but there's none in Utah....uh...well....and I haven't got one yet. 

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I think it's too complicated. All ya need is one question:
> Who's kilt a ptarmigan in the Uintas? (All that other stuff ya get on the back of farm animals or road hunting is silly.)


Whats a ptarmigan?

And why would you hunt in a kilt? I would think ones legs would get chafed. Does that add extra cred?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I took your Mormon test and scored a 10%....Huh? How can that be? Maybe because I have Mormon relatives.

(In case your wondering, I love the Mormon people)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Another thread got me thinking about credibility and how we go about it, especially on the internet when we can't see each other face to face. All we know is what we can read and often times it's pure bunk. I have a really tough time listening to others profess their knowledge about something when I know for certain they lack experiences to backup any practical knowledge. Call it ego, call it my competitive nature but it is important to me to know who I am dealing with whether they be a rookie or an experienced person. This isn't something that should be shunned, it's just a desire for the truth.
> 
> In face to face interactions with people I know, I have an understanding of their life experiences and can rate the BS factor when dealing with them. I can call them out or choose to ignore it but at least I know.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How many points do we get for top-o-the-page posts?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Seriously though, I like the idea but I can't see how anyone can verify all the animals they've killed. Think about this, it's dang hard to lie for long on a forum. There is always someone somewhere that knows more than you do and catches some detail that's off and corrects you or calls you on it. Whether it's an outright lie, misleading info or a mistake, not much gets by. In fact Loke corrected me on the 30mm vs 1" scope answer (I'm actually glad he didn't let that go).
I think it takes time to gain a certain amount of trust for some posters. If SS, FriscoPete, DallonC, Loke and some others come on here popping off about guns, I don't doubt their cred. K2 and Loah and others on fishing. The list goes on. I'm a regular on LongRangeHunting, AccurateShooter and BenchrestCentral and you will never, ever get away with bullsh!tting on those sites! There is way too many top-notch, big-name, knowledgeable guys on those. These sites are self-correcting.
Think about the poachers that come on here and MonsterMuleys. They can never keep their stories straight and the real details start to emerge before too long.
It would be nice to have a bullsh!t detector but the only one I know of is *time.

*Good post Airborne.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I dont profess to be a great hunter,(shot 6 ducks last year)amd it does not really bother me when someone gives knowledge or lack there of.I sometimes think we spend to much time looking for others faults, rather than correcting our own IMHO.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

In most cases, people are just offering their opinion but they sure come across as wanting you to think it's fact.
It drives me crazy when the same person think they have "the" answer for what ever question or situation is at hand.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> How many points? What did I win?


Any Utah ptarmigan?

.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Ah, someone else telling me I can't talk until I've already talked for 2000 posts or some other arbitrary number as long as it's more posts than them. I've made it plain that I'm new to this, but when people ask questions about things I do happen to know about, I speak up. If you want to pursue discourse with people who all know more than you and expect all of those people to dispense advice whenever you ask for it, a forum on the internet is not the place. Zero empathy for people complaining about free stuff.

Edit: learn to use Google, this search for example: site:utahwildlife.net airborne

No need to thank me, helping you help yourself is all the satisfaction I need.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Ah, someone else telling me I can't talk until I've already talked for 2000 posts or some other arbitrary number as long as it's more posts than them. I've made it plain that I'm new to this, but when people ask questions about things I do happen to know about, I speak up. If you want to pursue discourse with people who all know more than you and expect all of those people to dispense advice whenever you ask for it, a forum on the internet is not the place. Zero empathy for people complaining about free stuff.


Yeah, I'm thinkin' the same thing.

Any Utah ptarmigan?

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would think that anybody that successfully kills a one eyed deer without selenium deficiencies automatically gets a Cred Rating of 8.5 it moves to 9.0 if they are wearing a kilt.

If they pull off the feat in their first year hunting using primitive weapons within 5 yards or a 30-06 (from any distance) they are moved to the master hunter category and are allowed to trump any decision that a moderator makes so long as they are willing to try some of Goobs head cheese stuff.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Had a white tailed ptarmigan tag but I made it into tag soup. Though I did look at my tag and think earnest thoughts about going out and looking for some birds. Maybe I should make a post about the correct way to think about hunting for them?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Himalayan Rock****


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I would think that anybody that successfully kills a one eyed deer without selenium deficiencies automatically gets a Cred Rating of 8.5 it moves to 9.0 if they are wearing a kilt.
> 
> If they pull off the feat in their first year hunting using primitive weapons within 5 yards or a 30-06 (from any distance) they are moved to the master hunter category and are allowed to trump any decision that a moderator makes so long as they are willing to try some of Goobs head cheese stuff.


Ya know, I can't give that stuff away.

Any Utah white-tailed ptarmigan?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


>


You, you, hot-spotter you. I know where that is!!

1 point for gdog.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

So, after one gets his "cred" score and it turns out lower than he expects, does he continue to post or does he just more on to another forum where he gets the respect he desires. Or do we just allow posters with high "cred" scores do all the posting, or should we blackball all posters below a certain "cred" score, or better yet, should maybe we establish a "board of ridicule" to put these BS'ers and near do wells in their place. Speaking of boards, how about a boards of specialist that are the only ones allowed to post on certain subjects thus weeding out all those BSers with low cred scores? On the other hand, maybe we should just stop judging and enjoy all the posts and simply enjoy the conversations.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> On the other hand, maybe we should just stop judging and enjoy all the posts and simply enjoy the conversations.


Now thats what Im talkin about!!

And 1 point for me TOP OF THE PAGE:mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

longbow said:


> Seriously though, I like the idea but I can't see how anyone can verify all the animals they've killed. Think about this, it's dang hard to lie for long on a forum. There is always someone somewhere that knows more than you do and catches some detail that's off and corrects you or calls you on it. Whether it's an outright lie, misleading info or a mistake, not much gets by. In fact Loke corrected me on the 30mm vs 1" scope answer (I'm actually glad he didn't let that go).
> I think it takes time to gain a certain amount of trust for some posters. If SS, FriscoPete, DallonC, Loke and some others come on here popping off about guns, I don't doubt their cred. K2 and Loah and others on fishing. The list goes on. I'm a regular on LongRangeHunting, AccurateShooter and BenchrestCentral and you will never, ever get away with bullsh!tting on those sites! There is way too many top-notch, big-name, knowledgeable guys on those. These sites are self-correcting.
> Think about the poachers that come on here and MonsterMuleys. They can never keep their stories straight and the real details start to emerge before too long.
> *It would be nice to have a bullsh!t detector but the only one I know of is time.
> ...


Haha, funny post Airborne. Have to agree with Mr. Longbow. Time seems to be the best bs judge and jury. I'm a perfect example. My cred scale hovers around 10, and my bs meter jumps to around 80 on any given day/post...

I hear what you are saying, but it's the internet man! Where else can we unscrupulous bser's get our backs patted for our unverified, made up bs we give so freely? 8)

Just go with the flow, go with the flow...;-)

Note: Goob, I'm pretty sure the birds I kilt back in the 60's or 70's were those white tailed ptarmigans, must have kilt dozens if not hundreds of em. I'll post up some pics later, when I go through my boxes of polaroids...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not worthy...............:shock:

I just enjoy seeing the pics and some interaction with people who have the same
interests as I do.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> On the other hand, maybe we should just stop judging and enjoy all the posts and simply enjoy the conversations.


Yup! That right there.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Ptarmigan cred: Isn't there a formula for this? miles x birds/arrows lost = cred 

But that might be wrong, because I keep getting negative numbers and fractions. Maybe I need to add a value for weather as well?


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*I'm calling BS!*

I've read the OP three times now and find it more troubling each time. Looks to be some deep seated insecurities and self-proclaimed out of wack competitive drive. Why such a need to judge?

l'm passionate about hunting and fishing and love to do it, read about it, and talk about it. I'm not Jack O Conner, Fred Bear, or Lefty Kreh -fact is I'm nobody with no strong desire to hunt in every state, put an animal in the "books", or most of those metrics (No "cred"in that). Quality time doing what you love (doing, reading, talking, and now a place to write about it) with the people you love is the real metric. A little BS (and personal opinion) is all part of fun.

A couple years ago I tagged a cow elk with my bow. I was so happy and wrote about here. I probably exaggerated a little about how far I packed it out by myself. No "cred" in shooting a cow but i got a lot of atta boys from members for sharing my story. That was really cool. It was my trophy but went in the freezer not the books.

If anyone has a story or opinion they should be encouraged to share it. That's what makes this place so fun.

Suggest you go start a new: no BS forum for the elite and "credible" few and see how many folks join. I'm not.

Just sayin.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Credibility + internet = pictures..

Without pics, internet storys are NOT credible..;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Credibility + internet = pictures..
> 
> Without pics, internet storys are NOT credible..;-)


One problem with needing pictures to prove what you have shot and what is folklore is that until a few years ago not everyone had access to a camera that they wanted to pack into the wilds.

I know that in my case none of the animals that I shot from the mid 60's until the late 90's ever had a picture taken of them. I couldn't afford a camera to take out into the dirt or pack around all the time to take these proof pictures. Not to mention the cost of the film and developing them.

Even now I have to remind myself to take a camera along to take photos of what I want pictures of, I just wasn't brought up to take pictures of everything that I thought that needed a picture take of, my memories of the area and animals is enough, and I have figured out that I have nothing to prove to anyone other than myself.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> One problem with needing pictures to prove what you have shot and what is folklore is that until a few years ago not everyone had access to a camera that they wanted to pack into the wilds.
> 
> I know that in my case none of the animals that I shot from the mid 60's until the late 90's ever had a picture taken of them. I couldn't afford a camera to take out into the dirt or pack around all the time to take these proof pictures. Not to mention the cost of the film and developing them.
> 
> Even now I have to remind myself to take a camera along to take photos of what I want pictures of, I just wasn't brought up to take pictures of everything that I thought that needed a picture take of, my memories of the area and animals is enough, and I have figured out that I have nothing to prove to anyone other than myself.


MID 60s!!! You're old! Why didn't you chisel a picture on a stone tablet and save that? Sheeesh. :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I just wasn't brought up to take pictures of everything that I thought that needed a picture take of, my memories of the area and animals is enough, and I have figured out that I have nothing to prove to anyone other than myself.


That seems a little selfish to me.
I really appreciate it when people share their pictures along with a story.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Ha! Watcher-->I freakin love being troubling! It's one of my favorite things to be!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Also a shoutout to technology, I am sitting on a mountain right now camping with my kids posting to an Internet forum. Plus 5 points on my cred scale!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Ha! Watcher-->I freakin love being troubling! It's one of my favorite things to be!


Airborne gets 1 point for top-o-the-page but promptly looses it for "troubling being one of his favorite things". :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Also a shoutout to technology, I am sitting on a mountain right now camping with my kids posting to an Internet forum. Plus 5 points on my cred scale!


Hmmmm, Airborne takes his kids camping. Yup, that's a plus 5 points back on his scoreboard.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

longbow said:


> Hmmmm, Airborne takes his kids camping. Yup, that's a plus 5 points back on his scoreboard.


Wait a second, pictures or it didn't happen. :mrgreen:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Barely have service here, when I get back to civilization.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

longbow said:


> Hmmmm, Airborne takes his kids camping. Yup, that's a plus 5 points back on his scoreboard.


Agreed on the plus 5 for taking the kids camping but IMO, he loses 3-4 of them back for continuing to use electronic devices and posting on internet forums while in the wilds with his kids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Whitetail Ptarmigan*

Utah white tail ptarmigan, taken this morning ... what do I win?

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I went fishing today, do I get points for that? I stepped on a number of snakes on the bank, points?


What is a Utah wolf picture worth?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Utah white tail ptarmigan, taken this morning ... what do I win?
> 
> -DallanC


5 cred points for DallanC!!!!!!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Haha, funny post Airborne. Have to agree with Mr. Longbow. Time seems to be the best bs judge and jury. I'm a perfect example. My cred scale hovers around 10, and my bs meter jumps to around 80 on any given day/post...
> 
> I hear what you are saying, but it's the internet man! Where else can we unscrupulous bser's get our backs patted for our unverified, made up bs we give so freely? 8)
> 
> ...


First white-tailed ptarmigan in Utah - 1978

Ya sure they weren't Cornish Hens?


ooh, ooh, top of the page

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Credibility + internet = pictures..
> 
> Without pics, internet storys are NOT credible..;-)


Naw, Rule #1 for any fishing and hunting forum:

Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I went back and read the first 4 pages of this thread. Not a lot of white-tailed ptarmigan cred pictures or stories coming in. Ah, it's early yet.


Maybe I should move this post to Upland Game for more exposure.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Here you go, boys.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't you mean?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You mean...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is what I use:



.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh my:shock:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Still 2"... dammit!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with some of the previous posters--the best way to establish internet credibility is with pictures. We should all just post pics of our trophy rooms so Goob and the others can place each UWN member on the credibility hierarchy. I'll go first:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

There's only one sure fire way to determine credibility………..

Internet forum post counts = hunting knowledge/skill/experience.



Goob, Bassrods wants his tape measure back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> uh...great
> 
> super forum moderator? thanks
> 
> ...


Remember fellas, If yer gonna man up, do it by showing your white-tailed ptarmigan, you know, something tough to hunt. Everyone gets a tag and they're free.

So far DallanC has 5 cred points, gdog has 1.

Nice deer AF CYN! Wyoming?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> There's only one sure fire way to determine credibility&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Internet forum post counts = hunting knowledge/skill/experience.
> 
> Goob, Bassrods wants his tape measure back.


Bull crap, Bassrods got it from me.

.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

**** AF, you are the muley king.
Did all those bucks come from AF canyon?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Ptarmigan: So two years ago, I spot some birds about 1/4 of a mile away. As I'm getting into the spot, this black wall of death rolls over the horizon(which is kinda close), and lays down a couple inches of hail, and rain. Some of the ravines have a foot of hail flowing down them. Needless to say the only thing even related to a bird that got killed was the fletching on my arrows.

That's gotta be worth like a 1/4 point or something? Do you have to kill one? I took pictures of some in early August once.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Ptarmigan: So two years ago, I spot some birds about 1/4 of a mile away. As I'm getting into the spot, this black wall of death rolls over the horizon(which is kinda close), and lays down a couple inches of hail, and rain. Some of the ravines have a foot of hail flowing down them. Needless to say the only thing even related to a bird that got killed was the fletching on my arrows.
> 
> That's gotta be worth like a 1/4 point or something? Do you have to kill one? I took pictures of some in early August once.


That "black wall of death" is always around white-tailed ptarmigan, the toughest critter to hunt in Utah.

I'm thinkin' a pic of a live ptarmigan is worth 1/2 point.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I got some pictures of some ptarmigan on my trail cam....but..I, uh...they got stolen, uh, no, uh, some wolves scared them just as the shutter tripped and the pictures are too blurry to tell what they are. Ya, that's what happened. :shock:
(Do I get cred points for that story?)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Nice deer AF CYN! Wyoming?
> 
> .


Top left was killed at 1 yard with a sling and stone after I'd been lost 4 days in the Wind Rivers. He kept me alive long enough for search and rescue to find me.

Bottom right was killed at 1128 yards with a .338 Lapua. Got him while checking my trail cams for wolves down in Diamond Fork.

I got the big wide one on the second row while hunting Argali Sheep in the Himalayas. Felt real lucky to find him, even more lucky to have the non-citizen tag in my pocket at the time.

That big fella' in the middle? I got him up in the Uintas while hunting ptarmagin.

The others were all killed on the Manti during the general hunt.

So how bout' that credibility score? ;-)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> So far DallanC has 5 cred points, gdog has 1.


5 POINTS...I WANT AN AUDIT....Where's these 5 points coming from? I see only 4 birds in that pic!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a really hard time posting pics on here. Seems like the only time I can is when I start a thread. Can't figure out how to do it in a comment.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Which is a shame cause I shot an 8 1/2' bull Sasquatch this morning n now no one will believe me


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Airborne said:


> Another thread got me thinking about credibility and how we go about it, especially on the internet when we can't see each other face to face. All we know is what we can read and often times it's pure bunk. I have a really tough time listening to others profess their knowledge about something when I know for certain they lack experiences to backup any practical knowledge. Call it ego, call it my competitive nature but it is important to me to know who I am dealing with whether they be a rookie or an experienced person. This isn't something that should be shunned, it's just a desire for the truth.
> 
> In face to face interactions with people I know, I have an understanding of their life experiences and can rate the BS factor when dealing with them. I can call them out or choose to ignore it but at least I know.
> 
> ...


How about stuff that matters.
1) Have you ever been ticketed/charged/convicted of violations associated with fish/game or land ethics?
2) Annually how much do you contribute to conservation organizations in time and/or money?
3) Can you give 2-3 example of times you have helped other sportsmen or kids looking to hunt/fish?
4) Ethics are more important than killing - Yes or No?
5) I walk when needed and leave the vehicle where it should be -Yes or No?
6) I am free of stupid tats, stupid piercings and any Affliction clothing - Yes or No?

Bonus point - My dog points - Yes or No?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

gdog said:


> 5 POINTS...I WANT AN AUDIT....Where's these 5 points coming from? I see only 4 birds in that pic!


I think you are correct. The other one is a reflection in the glass. That has to be a 1 point deduction for Goob...........................................Aw, who am I kidding. Anybody that can harvest a Buff with a handgun is going to have way more cred than I'll ever dream of getting. 

Plus, he's always declined to show me where his ptarmigan hotspots are. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> How about stuff that matters.
> 1) Have you ever been ticketed/charged/convicted of violations associated with fish/game or land ethics?
> 2) Annually how much do you contribute to conservation organizations in time and/or money?
> 3) Can you give 2-3 example of times you have helped other sportsmen or kids looking to hunt/fish?
> ...


Obviously you don't know Airborne. Not many put in as much volunteer conservation time as he.

You're making an ass out of yourself with this post let me tell ya.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Obviously you don't know Airborne. Not many put in as much volunteer conservation time as he.
> 
> You're making an ass out of yourself with this post let me tell ya.
> 
> .


uh...and I'm an expert when it comes to making an ass out of one's self in a post.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> 5 POINTS...I WANT AN AUDIT....Where's these 5 points coming from? I see only 4 birds in that pic!


There's 6 birds in the picture; two are reflections. White-tailed ptarmigan reflections are 1/2 cred point each.

.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ethical or not I'm going digital*


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Obviously you don't know Airborne. Not many put in as much volunteer conservation time as he.
> 
> You're making an ass out of yourself with this post let me tell ya.
> 
> .


Goob, I guess I will see you at the annual DWR sage grouse count this weekend. Parker mountain, near red knoll pond. I should post a separate invitation thread. Even if you don't have a dog you can come and help me count--if you can keep up 

Does this count as a pointing dog?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I think I owed a kid camping cred pic for the weekend--current UWN cred level-right around 8/100 which means I have earned the right to 'like' any moderator who has a post count over 10,000.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Goob, I guess I will see you at the annual DWR sage grouse count this weekend. Parker mountain, near red knoll pond. I should post a separate invitation thread. Even if you don't have a dog you can come and help me count--if you can keep up


Yeah Goob...see...see...you ever volunteer for counting Sage Grouse Goob...ha...he got you there...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

All this flak and Airborne still stays....well, airborne. I genuinely think he deserves some cred just for maintaining his cool.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

gdog said:


> Yeah Goob...see...see...you ever volunteer for counting Sage Grouse Goob...ha...he got you there...


UWN standard operating proceedure-> get mocked for lacking cred, post up cred proof, get mocked for posting up cred proof

Ya just can't win around here :grin:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Airborne is going to lose all his cred when he takes those girls to a Taylor Swift concert in a couple years. (He will probably have to sit near me.... ha)

I enjoyed watching my friend get into an argument on MM a decade ago. He was arguing with another person and they were throwing around their "credentials" and he was taking to so personal. This was a grown man in his 30s who had hunted more than most and the other person sounded more knowledgeable. I happened to know the other person-- a client's 13 year old son.......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We just can't use big game as a gauge for credibilty. That's not fair to Utahns. If we use big game we'll get inundated by entries from non resident hunters from states that have huge big game populations and dole out tags with reckless abandon....Wyoming, Alaska, Illinois; you know, states that have used Option 2 for decades. 

So Utah ptarmigan is the gauge: level playing field, no 1000 yard rifles, no motorized vehicles, everyone can get a tag...Now you'll have to walk or ride on the back of a farm animal (worse than walking IMO)

Uh....also if we used big game for credibilty UWN member rebeccafrancis may jump in and embarass all of you fellas.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't we just judge credibility by how many points we've accrued in UNSUCCESSFUL big game drawings?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I caught a 24-inch Kokanee.

You want credibilty?

Proof?

Pictures?

OK


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Goob, I guess I will see you at the annual DWR sage grouse count this weekend. Parker mountain, near red knoll pond. I should post a separate invitation thread. Even if you don't have a dog you can come and help me count--if you can keep up
> 
> Does this count as a pointing dog?


Can't make it buddy, I'm behind on my UTAH adopt-a-highway clean-up. And hey, I'll be counting our sage grouse December 15th this year. You in?

There's 3 kinds a fools:
1. Just plain fools
2. **** fools
3. Volunteers

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Goob, I guess I will see you at the annual DWR sage grouse count this weekend. Parker mountain, near red knoll pond. I should post a separate invitation thread. Even if you don't have a dog you can come and help me count--if you can keep up
> 
> Does this count as a pointing dog?


Can't beat a good pointing dog when ptarmigan hunting in Utah. If the dog can get within 18 inches of the odorless, motionless, camouflaged ptarmigan it will point. As soon as it does the bird will dive down in a hole in the rocks and stay there until March.

.


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm guessing most people probably don't care if someone thinks they're credible or not. Any advice someone gives, you should still use your own common sense to validate. Most trophies people have shot are guided hunts anyway on private property. Pictures of big deer/elk that were acquired by forking out $10 grand doesn't prove any credibility.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

MuleHunter said:


> I'm guessing most people probably don't care if someone thinks they're credible or not. Any advice someone gives, you should still use your own common sense to validate. Most trophies people have shot are guided hunts anyway on private property. Pictures of big deer/elk that were acquired by forking out $10 grand doesn't prove any credibility.


I would love to post up a pic of my 310" Uintas bull, OTC general tag, DIY, no outfitter, public wilderness hunt but what's the point. I will get mocked for it and zero cred will be given. Plus the cool guys don't care what others think--I am here to chew bubble gum and give out unsubstantiated advice and I am all outa bubble gum!


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

What a ridiculous thread....Take everything with a grain of salt, keep what you feel is true and discard the rest. Really a Hunt cred socre.....my hell! Oh and way to bring the faith thing into it....I guess I need a Mormon, Catholic, Muslim cred score...people are people.. Out!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuleHunter said:


> I'm guessing most people probably don't care if someone thinks they're credible or not. Any advice someone gives, you should still use your own common sense to validate. Most trophies people have shot are guided hunts anyway on private property. Pictures of big deer/elk that were acquired by forking out $10 grand doesn't prove any credibility.


Another reason we're doing white-tailed ptarmigan; not just any white-tailed ptarmigan, High Uintas white-tailed ptarmigan.

.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

what a ridiculous thread! A Hunt Cred score....If you don't believe something or feel someone is being untruthful...why listen or continue reading. Makes no sense to me. 

Why be on a forum and be critical or come in thinking that is BS. We were all rookies at one point....I think a rookie might learn something and post it and I could learn something. I have hunted a long time and still have things I learn each year.

Maybe I am missing the point here, but makes no sense to me along with the faith thing. So being Catholic requires those around me to have a cred score to get where I am coming from or to understand my life experiences....

LA


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LaytonArcher said:


> What a ridiculous thread....Take everything with a grain of salt, keep what you feel is true and discard the rest. Really a Hunt cred socre.....my hell! Oh and way to bring the faith thing into it....I guess I need a Mormon, Catholic, Muslim cred score...people are people.. Out!


Uh...would it be safe to say you don't have any white-tailed ptarmigan selfies?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I would love to post up a pic of my 310" Uintas bull, OTC general tag, DIY, no outfitter, public wilderness hunt but what's the point....................................


I remember that one. Speaking of packing elk out on a horse, we need to continue our discussion on the weights of elk quarters. I tried to find that post last fall after my elk hunt but struck out.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I caught a 24-inch Kokanee.
> 
> You want credibilty?
> 
> ...


So Goob, since we are using fish in the cred test, what is the fish equivalent of a *Uintas* white tailed ptarmigan?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LaytonArcher said:


> what a ridiculous thread! A Hunt Cred score....If you don't believe something or feel someone is being untruthful...why listen or continue reading. Makes no sense to me.


Maybe I'm wrong, (usually the case, just ask my wife.) but I think 98.6% of this thread is tongue in cheek.

And I don't have any ptarmigan pics either. :sad: I'm such a loser.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> So Goob, since we are using fish in the cred test, what is the fish equivalent of a *Uintas* white tailed ptarmigan?


grass pickerel

Not many ptarmigan pics coming into the Utah Credibility Hotline. I figured everyone would be back from Wyoming, at work and workin' them cell phones by now.

.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I remember that one. Speaking of packing elk out on a horse, we need to continue our discussion on the weights of elk quarters. I tried to find that post last fall after my elk hunt but struck out.
> 
> .


I am pretty sure I 'won' that argument Goob--I would have to dig up the PM chain to prove it :grin:

So LaytonArcher, do you even own a bow? I doubt you're even from Layton, you have yet to prove anything and your post count is below 100 so you're probably a North Korean sent here to infiltrate the forum. We needs pics of your glory so that we can mock you.

Plus, what's a Catholic?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> grass pickerel
> 
> Not many ptarmigan pics coming into the Utah Credibility Hotline. I figured everyone would be back from Wyoming, at work and workin' them cell phones by now.
> 
> .


How many Chukar equal a ptarmigan? January Utah Chukar (non guided, DYI, Public land, up hill both ways) are tougher than a dumb old ptarmigan anyway. ;-) I have loads of Chukar pics you can make fun of.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I am pretty sure I 'won' that argument Goob--I would have to dig up the PM chain to prove it :grin:
> 
> ......................................


Yeah

I had the potty-mouth filter turned on so your PMs didn't make`much sense. Most of the sentences were incomplete.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Airborne said:


> How many Chukar equal a ptarmigan? January Utah Chukar (non guided, DYI, Public land, up hill both ways) are tougher than a dumb old ptarmigan anyway. ;-) I have loads of Chukar pics you can make fun of.


The fact that you have loads of those chukar and no ptarmigan pics only serves to underscore why Goob has devised a divine determination of the mighty "cred"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> I have a really hard time posting pics on here. Seems like the only time I can is when I start a thread. Can't figure out how to do it in a comment.


How big are they?

.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Obviously you don't know Airborne. Not many put in as much volunteer conservation time as he.
> 
> You're making an ass out of yourself with this post let me tell ya.
> 
> .


 Did I say anything about Airborne?

Nice personal attack Mr. Moderator.

The point I'm making is credibility isn't about your resume of kills, locations, etc. It's about ethics, paying it forward and the future not what we've always done. I don't think Airborne was professing he was some great hunter.

I'll await my apology unless you want to be the Ass.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Did I say anything about Airborne?
> 
> Nice personal attack Mr. Moderator.
> 
> ...


Any ptarmigan pictures?

.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Any ptarmigan pictures?
> 
> .


Man up Mr. Moderator! Apologize, delete your personal attack and please learn to spell.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Man up Mr. Moderator! Apologize, delete your personal attack and please learn to spell.


So...you don't have any ptarmigan pics?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> So...you don't have any ptarmigan pics?


I think the note about Affliction clothing may have offended super moderator


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Not really a bird hunter so no! No ptarmigan. Plan on trying more bird hunting though, been training my GS. Forgive me. I guess I missed the point of this thread. 

1. I do own a bow....but what does it matter. This is a forum what statistic should I post to provide creditbility.
2. Not North Korean. 
3. I am from Layton. Does it matter? 
4. Does my post number count for credibility...I guess more LOLs and IMOs are in the future. (Tongue and cheek) Thank for the heads up Cartherder!

In all seriousness, I just must have missed the point. Met some real good guys here and hunted with several. Ahhhh crap....I guess I will go back reading posts and PMs. 

LA


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL.....post 88


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Airborne said:


> How many years have you hunted big game
> Have many states have you hunted big game in
> Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon)
> How many days each year do you big game hunt
> ...


Answers:
1) I have been carrying my own weapon for big game for 29 years
2) I have hunted UT, WY, ID, MT, MO and OH
3) I have taken elk, mule deer, black bear, mt. lion and whitetail while hunting.
4) On average I spend 45-50 days carrying a tag in the field annually in up to three states each year.
5) I have taken elk, mule deer, black bear, mt. lion, whitetail deer during my career.
6) I have taken big game with a rifle, a muzzle loader and with a compound bow. 
7) I've not kept record. 3 elk, several mule deer, one whitetail, one black bear, one mt. lion.
Most all of the animals I've taken were on public lands (FS or BLM) with some coming from publicly accessible walk-in-access private lands. By far I prefer the public land hunting.
Lance


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

How many years have you hunted big game

3

Have many states have you hunted big game in

1

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon)

Not yet

How many days each year do you big game hunt

8-10

How many species of big game have you killed

1

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with

1

How many total big game animals have you taken

2

Were most of your animals killed on public or private property

Public

I answered just for kicks, mostly because I don't measure a man by the size of the rack hanging on his wall. I also don't have a lift on my truck or shoot a caliber larger than I can accurately shoot....


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My answers:
1- hunted for 38 years
2- 3 states, Utah, Arizona, Wyoming
3- Have killed a couple of "scoring bucks"
4- prob avg 40 days a year hunting
5- have taken deer, elk, lion, bear, bobcat, speed goat - (rifle and bow)
6- rifle, bow, muzzle, handgun (truck a couple of times, but not on purpose) have not rifle hunted deer since they made us pick a hunt years ago.
7 - have no idea how many total animals...........never kept track.
8- about half on public, and half on private.

I'm still not worthy !! :mrgreen:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

How many years have you hunted big game (49)

Have many states have you hunted big game in (2)

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon ( Yes Archery elk 319)

How many days each year do you big game hunt (25-30 on average)

How many species of big game have you killed (3)

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with (2)

How many total big game animals have you taken (never kept track)

Were most of your animals killed on public or private property (public)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How many years have you hunted big game46

Have many states have you hunted big game in6 states 2 foreign countries

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon)yes, 343 pt bull elk

How many days each year do you big game hunt40-60

How many species of big game have you killed14

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with3

How many total big game animals have you takenlost count

Were most of your animals killed on public or private propertyall public


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll play. I'm 26 years old and have been tagging along my whole life, ruining my dad's and grandpa's hunts until recently

How many years have you hunted big game: 26

Have many states have you hunted big game in: 23 

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon): cougar 15", whitetail, 85 1/4" pronghorn, and what was once the #4 javelina (I know, not P&Y nor big game, but they are awesome critters!)

How many days each year do you big game hunt: 10-30 depending on draws

How many species of big game have you killed: 9

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with: 4

How many total big game animals have you taken: 38

Were most of your animals killed on public or private property: about 60% public 40% private (with western big game being 90% public and eastern 100% private)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll play.

After downing 44 ounces of Mountain Dew with no stops, a bumpy road, and a little bit of a tail wind, I can hit 40, maybe 45 inches, without a drop on my boots.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I'll play.
> 
> After downing 44 ounces of Mountain Dew with no stops, a bumpy road, and a little bit of a tail wind, I can hit 40, maybe 45 inches, without a drop on my boots.


With or without the Flomax?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm too young to know what that is. You'll have to fill me in.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

hell why not lol
#1 49 years
#2 5 states 2 providences
#3 yep muzzleloader elk 367 and 354, rifle antelope 82 4/8, 82 1/8 and 80 5/8, mule deer 4 in the mid 180s, muzzy deer 3 from 160-176, white tail 2 in the 150s
#4 around 20 
#5 9
#6 2
#7 I really have not kept count
#8 about 50/ 50


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

How many years have you hunted big game

6

Have many states have you hunted big game in

1

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon)

Not yet

How many days each year do you big game hunt

5-10

How many species of big game have you killed

1

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with

1

How many total big game animals have you taken

1

Were most of your animals killed on public or private property

Public


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My wife says I'm incredible. Her parents say I have zero credibility. 

Ironic.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

derekp,
As long as your wife is on your side your fine........
My mother-in-law said that we would not last a year.
I'll ask her if she still thinks that 38 years later. ;-)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Uh guys. I can't find my tape measure......


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> I'll play.
> 
> After downing 44 ounces of Mountain Dew with no stops, a bumpy road, and a little bit of a tail wind, I can hit 40, maybe 45 inches, without a drop on my boots.


Heck I used to could knock over a full beer at 3 paces,Now I cant even see that far:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'll play.
> 
> After downing 44 ounces of Mountain Dew with no stops, a bumpy road, and a little bit of a tail wind, I can hit 40, maybe 45 inches, without a drop on my boots.


3 cred points

.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


>


Goofy is that you? Nice molestache Goof.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

2full said:


> derekp,
> As long as your wife is on your side your fine........


Agreed, my wife still thinks I'm incredible after 10 years... I must be doing something right!

Now hunting credibility... 
How many years have you hunted big game?
Maybe 10 or 12 years (not consecutively as I've walked away and come back a couple times).

Have many states have you hunted big game in?
Prior to this year just Utah. I drew a couple WY tags this year so I'm assuming that my credibility will automatically double this fall.

Have you ever killed a trophy animal (must meet pope and young minimum scores regardless of weapon)?
Nope

How many days each year do you big game hunt?
As many as my wife will let me, which is usually about 10 days. Last year was a really good year & I got out for 15.

How many species of big game have you killed?
Deer and elk. Hoping to add proghorn to the list this year which I'm assuming will increase my credibility by a cool 33%, I hope.

How many different types of weapons have you killed an animal with?
Two, rifle and muzzleloader (although I did hit a buck with archery tackle several years back but never could find it).

How many total big game animals have you taken?
Three elk & three deer.

Were most of your animals killed on public or private property?
5 private, 1 public. I hope that my access to some quality private property doesn't adversely affect any potential gains to my credibility score.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mcfly = King of non-credible trash...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know nothin', don't kill nothin', don't catch nothin' and ain't got a clue.

But I'm a pro-staffer for Team Finnegan (me and my dog) and we got a nifty prize give-away coming up soon. You can win an empty moonshine jar if you just tell me I'm cool. 

I've texted Ted Nugent, just so you know.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Mcfly = King of non-credible trash...


Goofy=no sense of humor. Big baby.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hocked a loogie 36' 2 1/2" inches once.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Loke said:


> I hocked a loogie 36' 2 1/2" inches once.


Man you know you don't get any cred for that unless you got it on video with a tape measure...

If you hock it and it hits a ptarmigan do you get points or are points taken away for disrespect?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I hocked a loogie 36' 2 1/2" inches once.


2 cred points

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I did a snot rocket that landed on my shoe.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

derekp1999 said:


> I did a snot rocket that landed on my shoe.


Man, I thought you only got cred if you spit it up in the air and catch it in your mouth?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> Man, I thought you only got cred if you spit it up in the air and catch it in your mouth?


I once peed uphill and into the wind, too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread is proof that the UWN is one of the 17 most popular outdoor forums in Utah. 

Keep up the good work everybody.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> I did a snot rocket that landed on my shoe.


I did one that hit my ear. :shock: and I got the top of the page!!!!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Loke said:


> I did one that hit my ear. :shock: and I got the top of the page!!!!


I stand in awe!!! True skill... on both accounts.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

derekp1999 said:


> I once peed uphill and into the wind, too!


Sounds....refreshing!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I spelled my full name(18 letters) in the dirt after a football game in high school. You could read it clear as day. Still one of my proudest moments and greatest contributions to the world. How much cred do I get for that? It's not distance, but the time, focus, and control required to do that have to be worth something.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> I spelled my full name(18 letters) in the dirt after a football game in high school. You could read it clear as day. Still one of my proudest moments and greatest contributions to the world. How much cred do I get for that? It's not distance, but the time, focus, and control required to do that have to be worth something.


Dude, did you have to drink a gallon of Gatorade to accomplish such awesomeness?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sure it was at least a gallon of water and gatorade. It was relieving, to say the least.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm sure it was at least a gallon of water and gatorade. It was relieving, to say the least.


But wasn't it in your girlfriend's hand writing?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 3 cred points
> 
> .


Forgot to mention. I have killed 1 ptarmigan. And didn't get a drop on my boots.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> But wasn't it in your girlfriend's hand writing?


Touche


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Forgot to mention. I have killed 1 ptarmigan. And didn't get a drop on my boots.


And Goob - forgot to mention as well - I made some sausage out of the liver, heart, lungs, and little feathered feet. What does that get me?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> And Goob - forgot to mention as well - I made some sausage out of the liver, heart, lungs, and little feathered feet. What does that get me?


Diarrhea?

Whoot! Top of page again.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow 15 pages of peeing,spitting lugies, snot rockets,Mcfly and Goofy terrorizing each other.What a country


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

No one has brought up electric fences yet


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Loke said:


> No one has brought up electric fences yet


Sore subject.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Loke said:


> No one has brought up electric fences yet





bullsnot said:


> Sore subject.


Shocking, just plain shocking....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Wow 15 pages of peeing,spitting lugies, snot rockets,Mcfly and Goofy terrorizing each other.What a country


He started it mom.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Obviously you don't know Airborne. Not many put in as much volunteer conservation time as he.
> 
> You're making an ass out of yourself with this post let me tell ya.
> 
> .


Still waiting for my apology. I thought WY knew how to cowboy up?

Going dark for a few days (looking for credibility and teach others to spell course) so I will look forward to it when I get back.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Serious outdoors cred here.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd just like to thank all of you for wasting the last hour of my life. -O,-

I guess that just proves my initial thought: If any of us had any credible friends, we wouldn't be here in the first place.:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And Goob - forgot to mention as well - I made some sausage out of the liver, heart, lungs, and little feathered feet. What does that get me?


indigestion

.


----------

